# Stock Market crashlng next week?



## Gosick (Mar 26, 2020)

mlght be a good tlme to putmaxxxx


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Mar 26, 2020)

I hope so. I hope Trump does not get reelected


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 26, 2020)

No. Bearfags btfo by the brrrr machine


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 26, 2020)

Sock market hehe


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 26, 2020)

Gosick said:


> mlght be a good tlme to putmaxxxx


do you have some money to put ? and wich platform do you use


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

It’s absolutely crashing. This is such a fake jump and it’s not going to last. Put put options on the S&P500 and some cruiselines like RCL and airlines too.


----------



## Gosick (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> It’s absolutely crashing. This is such a fake jump and it’s not going to last. Put put options on the S&P500 and some cruiselines like RCL and airlines too.


mlrln

hope lt crashes sometlme next week, hopefully monday-tuesday.


Mathafack said:


> do you have some money to put ? and wich platform do you use


robln hood

l dont really have that much. only llke 1200 (l made 200 thls week), l started out wlth 1000

mlght buy puts and see lf l can proflt a few thousand $$ next week


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m not joking. If you have a few thousand to spare put those puts in and thank me later. It’s a guarantee. US just topped every other country in the number of corona cases. Trump is trying to get everybody back to work soon which is leading to a false sense of everything getting back to normal. But not only is that not going to happen, but even if it did all it would do is cause the virus to spread even more quickly. Unemployment is skyrocketing to a record high. The consequences of the economy shutting down for weeks already and potentially months to come hasn’t even begun to rear it’s ugly head. The list goes on. 

I can see the DOW falling all the way down to 16K personally.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I’m not joking. If you have a few thousand to spare put those puts in and thank me later. It’s a guarantee. US just topped every other country in the number of corona cases. Trump is trying to get everybody back to work soon which is leading to a false sense of everything getting back to normal. But not only is that not going to happen, but even if it did all it would do is cause the virus to spread even more quickly. Unemployment is skyrocketing to a record high. The consequences of the economy shutting down for weeks already and potentially months to come hasn’t even begun to rear it’s ugly head. The list goes on.
> 
> I can see the DOW falling all the way down to 16K personally.


Investing next week 

cheap stocks Are beautiful 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Mar 26, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I’m not joking. If you have a few thousand to spare put those puts in and thank me later. It’s a guarantee. US just topped every other country in the number of corona cases. Trump is trying to get everybody back to work soon which is leading to a false sense of everything getting back to normal. But not only is that not going to happen, but even if it did all it would do is cause the virus to spread even more quickly. Unemployment is skyrocketing to a record high. The consequences of the economy shutting down for weeks already and potentially months to come hasn’t even begun to rear it’s ugly head. The list goes on.
> 
> I can see the DOW falling all the way down to 16K personally.


I wish I was 18, damn.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 26, 2020)

It has already crashed lmao


----------



## Krezo (Mar 27, 2020)

Buy the dip
Buy the dip
Buy the dip


----------



## Gosick (Mar 27, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Buy the dip
> Buy the dip
> Buy the dip



lf you know lts golng to dlp, your better off dolng a put oplton where you made a fuck load of money. some people get rlch off put optlons.

l would only buy / sell shares every couple of days wlth hlgly volatlle stock llke 3x etfs


----------



## cyberjap (Mar 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> It’s absolutely crashing. This is such a fake jump and it’s not going to last. Put put options on the S&P500 and some cruiselines like RCL and airlines too.


What airlines would be the best?


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 27, 2020)

cyberjap said:


> What airlines would be the best?


I would personally diversify and put a little bit of money into each of the big players. UAL. Delta. Southwest. Etc.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I’m not joking. If you have a few thousand to spare put those puts in and thank me later. It’s a guarantee. US just topped every other country in the number of corona cases. Trump is trying to get everybody back to work soon which is leading to a false sense of everything getting back to normal. But not only is that not going to happen, but even if it did all it would do is cause the virus to spread even more quickly. Unemployment is skyrocketing to a record high. The consequences of the economy shutting down for weeks already and potentially months to come hasn’t even begun to rear it’s ugly head. The list goes on.
> 
> I can see the DOW falling all the way down to 16K personally.


So what to buy exactly and where ?


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> So what to buy exactly and where ?


I don’t want to advise people exactly where to put their money. Just do a little bit of research. Which companies have surged more in the last couple days than they probably should’ve given the fact that we’re still weeks away from the peak of the outbreak and most businesses aren’t opening up any time soon. Look to the cruiselines, airlines, oil companies, some reliable blue chip companies, and then of course the S&P 500. Again I’m talking put options which means I’m projecting that the value will decrease in the near future, meaning they’re currently overvalued in this market. And for anyone doing them, I would do them TODAY. 

And then in a couple weeks when we hit rock bottom gradually invest money in shares of those same companies (look up dollar cost averaging) and wait it out while they regain their lost value.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I don’t want to advise people exactly where to put their money. Just do a little bit of research. Which companies have surged more in the last couple days than they probably should’ve given the fact that we’re still weeks away from the peak of the outbreak and most businesses aren’t opening up any time soon. Look to the cruiselines, airlines, oil companies, some reliable blue chip companies, and then of course the S&P 500. Again I’m talking put options which means I’m projecting that the value will decrease in the near future, meaning they’re currently overvalued in this market. And for anyone doing them, I would do them TODAY.
> 
> And then in a couple weeks when we hit rock bottom gradually invest money in shares of those same companies (look up dollar cost averaging) and wait it out while they regain their lost value.


I see thanks you a lot.
But, why should we buy put options when their value is overvalued ?


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Mar 27, 2020)

The amount of ignorance itt is scary
If you're not familiar with options don't go that route, vega and theta will eat a majority of you alive. Play it safe by buying stocks thru dollar cost averaging a few weeks from now


----------



## Sal123 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gosick said:


> mlrln
> 
> hope lt crashes sometlme next week, hopefully monday-tuesday.
> 
> ...


What are Puts, give me info boyos


Morpheus said:


> I don’t want to advise people exactly where to put their money. Just do a little bit of research. Which companies have surged more in the last couple days than they probably should’ve given the fact that we’re still weeks away from the peak of the outbreak and most businesses aren’t opening up any time soon. Look to the cruiselines, airlines, oil companies, some reliable blue chip companies, and then of course the S&P 500. Again I’m talking put options which means I’m projecting that the value will decrease in the near future, meaning they’re currently overvalued in this market. And for anyone doing them, I would do them TODAY.
> 
> And then in a couple weeks when we hit rock bottom gradually invest money in shares of those same companies (look up dollar cost averaging) and wait it out while they regain their lost value.


It’s not as simple , if everyone did this when the value falls the stocks would jump up back to their original value same day. Usually the smart and rich investors who contribute the most don’t invest back and companies go robust or never recover after a big stock market crash


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I’m not joking. If you have a few thousand to spare put those puts in and thank me later. It’s a guarantee. US just topped every other country in the number of corona cases. Trump is trying to get everybody back to work soon which is leading to a false sense of everything getting back to normal. But not only is that not going to happen, but even if it did all it would do is cause the virus to spread even more quickly. Unemployment is skyrocketing to a record high. The consequences of the economy shutting down for weeks already and potentially months to come hasn’t even begun to rear it’s ugly head. The list goes on.
> 
> I can see the DOW falling all the way down to 16K personally.


God damn it if only I was 18. I would buy puts then watch the prices fall then buy in an sell all of it for the promised price from my puts and my MSE would be happening within a month.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Mar 27, 2020)

Gosick said:


> lf you know lts golng to dlp, your better off dolng a put oplton where you made a fuck load of money. some people get rlch off put optlons.
> 
> l would only buy / sell shares every couple of days wlth hlgly volatlle stock llke 3x etfs


1.) Don't option trade if you're not familiar with it, sure with the market going down Delta will be with you, but theta and vega (esp if you're buying otm ) is strongly against you. And most people here can't afford itm puts, and even with them you can still get fuck if you don't make a good entry.

2.) for every person making money off of puts, equals more people losing money off of them. This is coming from a guy who made five figures off them this week, you have to sell to the potential losers to make money, and sometimes you are the losers.

3.) tons of 3x etfs are getting liquadated. For example, nine popular proshares leverage etfs are getting liquadated today. 

Reminder to everyone that this is an incel site and not a financial advisory board. I know you're intentions were good but the post is dangerously optimistic. To everyone reading this do research for yourself and don't solely depend on other people opinions and invest what you can afford to lose because you will lose money, probably more times than you gain


----------



## Saen (Mar 27, 2020)

Gudru said:


> God damn it if only I was 18. I would buy puts then watch the prices fall then buy in an sell all of it for the promised price from my puts and my MSE would be happening within a month.


that's the plan


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 27, 2020)

Saen said:


> that's the plan


Whats ur age?


----------



## Saen (Mar 27, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Whats ur age?


21
I take it you were joking though @Gudru


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 27, 2020)

To clarify I don’t think anyone should be putting in money unless they’ve done their own research. I’m just saying IF YOU DO KNOW relatively what you’re doing then look into some put options today so long as you have the same confidence I do that this market is going to come tumbling back down within the next week or so. And so long as you know every amount of money you put in a risk that you’re willing to take. I’ve made good money lately just playing this corona situation with calculated risks.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Mar 27, 2020)

I predict trump isnt getting reollected after corona and also that joe biden's cognitive decline causes him to do some dumb shit and bernie will underdog and america will be rgeat

in reality biden will win and the rich will continue controlling everything


----------



## Gosick (Mar 27, 2020)

\


TheMewingBBC said:


> 1.) Don't option trade if you're not familiar with it, sure with the market going down Delta will be with you, but theta and vega (esp if you're buying otm ) is strongly against you. And most people here can't afford itm puts, and even with them you can still get fuck if you don't make a good entry.
> 
> 2.) for every person making money off of puts, equals more people losing money off of them. This is coming from a guy who made five figures off them this week, you have to sell to the potential losers to make money, and sometimes you are the losers.
> 
> ...



lm famllar wlth opltns and know the rlsk now, l dld hella research on them yesteryday

l trled to buy some mlcrosoft puts for 4/3 but l sold my jdst today and slnce my account ls resltrclted l have to walt untl monday mornlng to purchase puts whlch ls klnda lame

mlcrosoft ls looklng prettty volatlle atm , and lf the stock market crashes, next week, l should proflt seveal thousand lf all goes well.

yea optlons are hall rlsky tho ngl.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 27, 2020)

I’m definitely putting a decent chunk of change in MSFT when the crash happens. They’re one of the most reliable companies, always innovating, always making good decisions, and consistently providing great returns.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 27, 2020)

UNIRONICALLY SAYING PEOPLE SHOULD BUY PUTS AFTER THE MARKET ALREADY DROPPED 35-40% :O :O 


ohhh fuckkk. don't do that


----------



## Gosick (Mar 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I’m definitely putting a decent chunk of change in MSFT when the crash happens. They’re one of the most reliable companies, always innovating, always making good decisions, and consistently providing great returns.


lts gunna drop more next week boyo

Monday will be 3% lower than our lowest today. Tuesday and the rest of the week will stay red as the goverment loses control of their narrative of a V shape recovery and restarting the country by easter. Our close today means literally nothing other than a lesson in holding long expiry puts.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 27, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> UNIRONICALLY SAYING PEOPLE SHOULD BUY PUTS AFTER THE MARKET ALREADY DROPPED 35-40% :O :O
> 
> 
> ohhh fuckkk. don't do that


Let’s see how next week goes. I’m personally not of the opinion that the market can fall by over a third of its value so quickly, 3+ million can file for unemployment, every non essential business be shut down for weeks in most areas due to a virus that’s by all accounts still weeks away from its peak, and then be able to just quickly rebound no problem. The DOW has its biggest single day increase a few days ago since 1933 right after having multiple days among the biggest falls by percentage ever. But what changed? The stimulus bill and the inaccurate idea that this virus is getting behind us are giving everyone a false sense of security. This is going to be a recession that lasts much longer than a month and we haven’t hit the bottom yet.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Mar 27, 2020)

Gosick said:


> \
> 
> 
> lm famllar wlth opltns and know the rlsk now, l dld hella research on them yesteryday
> ...


Why Microsoft? They one of the few companies making progress during this market. The amount of subscriptions they gain in one week is the entire subscription amount their closest competitor has overall. They acquiring Affirmed networks to expand on the 5G ecosystem. They released a 360 subscriptions for front line workers fighting corona. 

So other than looking ”volatile” (which can be said for every freaking company right now) why being bearish on them is a good idea? Especially since you're aiming for gains in one week, I want to read your analysis


Morpheus said:


> Let’s see how next week goes. I’m personally not of the opinion that the market can fall by over a third of its value so quickly, 3+ million can file for unemployment, every non essential business be shut down for weeks in most areas due to a virus that’s by all accounts still weeks away from its peak, and then be able to just quickly rebound no problem. The DOW has its biggest single day increase a few days ago since 1933 right after having multiple days among the biggest falls by percentage ever. But what changed? The stimulus bill and the inaccurate idea that this virus is getting behind us are giving everyone a false sense of security. This is going to be a recession that lasts much longer than a month and we haven’t hit the bottom yet.


You can profit off calls buying atm calls before a dead bounce. It's not just all puts, most puts have IV in the hundreds, just playing around in the search bar today Ive seen option chain with IVs of 600+ with tons of open interest, lol rip those guys


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 27, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Investing next week
> 
> cheap stocks Are beautiful 🥰🥰🥰


which stocks bro?


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Mar 27, 2020)

They want it to crash


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 27, 2020)

autistic_tendencies said:


> Stock market is irrelevant


If you care at all about lifestylemaxxing you would change your tune. This current market is providing an opportunity that comes around once every 100 or so years. 

Even in a normal market state, making safe investments is the only way you prevent your wealth from actually declining in purchasing power. Good assets accrue value with time. Money is subject to inflation. You want surgeries at some point? You want to become more financially independent? Start investing your money.


----------



## Gosick (Mar 27, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Why Microsoft? They one of the few companies making progress during this market. The amount of subscriptions they gain in one week is the entire subscription amount their closest competitor has overall. They acquiring Affirmed networks to expand on the 5G ecosystem. They released a 360 subscriptions for front line workers fighting corona.
> 
> So other than looking ”volatile” (which can be said for every freaking company right now) why being bearish on them is a good idea? Especially since you're aiming for gains in one week, I want to read your analysis
> 
> You can profit off calls buying atm calls before a dead bounce. It's not just all puts, most puts have IV in the hundreds, just playing around in the search bar today Ive seen option chain with IVs of 600+ with tons of open interest, lol rip those guys


oh true, ya your rlght. lts a good company that has potential to weather the virus better than others 

l was just golng off but what my dad told me 

Prob gunna do some puts for SPY, maybe long term not sure. May 15, l thlnk everythlngs gunna be down by then for sure.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Mar 27, 2020)

Gosick said:


> oh true, ya your rlght. lts a good company that has potential to weather the virus better than others
> 
> l was just golng off but what my dad told me
> 
> Prob gunna do some puts for SPY, maybe long term not sure. May 15, l thlnk everythlngs gunna be down by then for sure.


So.... no concrete analysis? Yeah this thread is fucked


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 28, 2020)

Gosick said:


> oh true, ya your rlght. lts a good company that has potential to weather the virus better than others
> 
> l was just golng off but what my dad told me
> 
> Prob gunna do some puts for SPY, maybe long term not sure. May 15, l thlnk everythlngs gunna be down by then for sure.


*Gosick
CEO of PUTS*


----------



## bonesoverblood (Mar 28, 2020)

Dmitri Concept said:


> No. Bearfags btfo by the brrrr machine



Money printer go BRRRRR



Morpheus said:


> I’m definitely putting a decent chunk of change in MSFT when the crash happens. They’re one of the most reliable companies, always innovating, always making good decisions, and consistently providing great returns.



What are you actually basing this Investment on.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Mar 31, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> So.... no concrete analysis? Yeah this thread is fucked


I called it. This thread should be pinned, as a reminder of what not to do
Also @Morpheus updates, and don’t lie


----------



## Patient A (Mar 31, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> *The amount of ignorance itt is scary*
> If you're not familiar with options don't go that route, vega and theta will eat a majority of you alive. Play it safe by buying stocks thru dollar cost averaging a few weeks from now


buy high
sell low


----------



## StolenDays (Mar 31, 2020)

Patient A said:


> buy high
> sell low


Call me by name


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 31, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> I called it. This thread should be pinned, as a reminder of what not to do
> Also @Morpheus updates, and don’t lie


I’ll be able to let you know next Monday because that’s when my puts expire lol. I’m not worried just yet. I still maintain we’ve yet to see the worst of the crash. It has been taking longer than I expected though.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Mar 31, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> I’ll be able to let you know next Monday because that’s when my puts expire lol. I’m not worried just yet. I still maintain we’ve yet to see the worst of the crash. It has been taking longer than I expected though.


Thats a INSANELY low dte. How far out the money? Wish you luck man, but I was just pointing out how super optimistic you guys were last week even tho they announced the unlimited QE and the stimulus. I’m bearish overall too but I’m not seeing option prices spiking in the near future, speculation has died, its visible irl, the feds are now involved, and the retraction is in accordance on a technical standpoint (Fibonacci 38% and Elliot rule)

Im no psychic but we will see


----------



## Gosick (Mar 31, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Thats a INSANELY low dte. How far out the money? Wish you luck man, but I was just pointing out how super optimistic you guys were last week even tho they announced the unlimited QE and the stimulus. I’m bearish overall too but I’m not seeing option prices spiking in the near future, speculation has died, its visible irl, the feds are now involved, and the retraction is in accordance on a technical standpoint (Fibonacci 38% and Elliot rule)
> 
> Im no psychic but we will see


my main source of info is threads on /r wallstreetbets , I pretty much copied the positions a majority of ppl there have since i figured they were all rich or something. I also checked the subreddit for updates regarding the state of economy to further base my judgement on and everyone seemed sure monday was going to drill, I wasnt aware about the unlimited QE since it wasnt mentioned on there. I am tears today, I have not been this depressed in soo long.

I do believe there is going to be a crash soon, its inevitable but its tough to predict when in this irrational market currently.


i learned my lesson not to copy the positions of others.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Mar 31, 2020)

Gosick said:


> my main source of info is threads on /r wallstreetbets , I pretty much copied the positions a majority of ppl there have since i figured they were all rich or something. I also checked the subreddit for updates regarding the state of economy to further base my judgement on and everyone seemed sure monday was going to drill, I wasnt aware about the unlimited QE since it wasnt mentioned on there. I am tears today, I have not been this depressed in soo long.
> 
> I do believe there is going to be a crash soon, its inevitable but its tough to predict when in this irrational market currently.
> 
> ...


Just lol.


----------



## HumidVent (Mar 31, 2020)

No one can predict anything, all the best trades are made by insiders with significantly more information than regular people. 

Best thing you can do is to invest regularly and don't try to time the market. Only a extremely small percentage of people can beat the market and autists on looksmax aren't part of that percentage.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 1, 2020)

Gosick said:


> my main source of info is threads on /r wallstreetbets , I pretty much copied the positions a majority of ppl there have since i figured they were all rich or something


----------



## Patient A (Apr 1, 2020)

Gosick said:


> *my main source of info is threads on /r wallstreetbets * , I pretty much copied the positions a majority of ppl there have since i figured they were all rich or something. I also checked the subreddit for updates regarding the state of economy to further base my judgement on and everyone seemed sure monday was going to drill, I wasnt aware about the unlimited QE since it wasnt mentioned on there. I am tears today, I have not been this depressed in soo long.
> 
> *I do believe there is going to be a crash soon*, its inevitable but its tough to predict when in this irrational market currently.
> 
> ...


Sell buy
high low





@TheMewingBBC​


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 1, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Sell buy
> high low
> View attachment 331814
> 
> ...


buy naked
fail to make it


----------

